# whippet x springer x collie = menace!



## serpentseye

what can i do with her for mental stimulation? she runs so fast usain bolt couldn't catch her - BRILLIANT jumper (and so soft she'd make a nice one too lol oh i'm so mean) 

but when she catches a ball, no matter how much i train her, she never brings it back. She is an extremely healthy and beautiful looking crosssbreed, so if there is a crossbreed show she would do very well. She is wrecking the house, and yes, she is taken for walkies 3 times daily. 1 around the block, and two in the park, one on lead becuse i'm at school and the dog will only come for me and ignores my mother, and one off lead running around with a staff cross bulldog called score - lovely animal. 
what can i do with her?


----------



## Freyja

Take her to some lurcher shows. They usually have them at game fairs or get Countryman's Weekly from the newsagents they are advertised in there. You could even try her a lurcher racing if you can find a club near you that do it.


Other than that what about agility if she loves to jump.


----------

